# Saddam Hussein executed



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

*Yahoo News*

*Iraqi TV says Saddam Hussein executed*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061230/ap_on_re_mi_ea/saddam

BAGHDAD, Iraq - Saddam Hussein, the shotgun-waving dictator who ruled Iraq with a remorseless brutality for a quarter-century and was driven from power by a U.S.-led war that left his country in shambles, was taken to the gallows and executed Saturday, Iraqi state-run television reported.

"Criminal Saddam was hanged to death," Iraqiya television said in an announcement. The station played patriotic music and showed images of national monuments and other landmarks.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

and here is video of him exchanging insults with his exutioners just before they _'do the deed'_

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijpA0luTtfk[/nomedia]

he is one brave dude because I would broken down and cried like a little girl.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

He may be dead but our families are still there. Our generations vietnam but with a religious twist that has 1000 years worth hate ingrained.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Now they just need to do the same to George Duh-bya's buddy, Osama Bin Ladden...


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I wont comment on any polictical topic, but someone has a link to the real hanging let me know!!! Make my new year!!! Best to all the familys and friends who helped make it happen.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

All I've seen is that clip I posted, the film stops after they put the noose on and they don't show the actual hanging


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

They have some extended shots of the film over there, but like Will says, you don't really see anything.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Well on Ogrish.com they have a cell phone taken vid of the actualy hanging. I saw it, but didnt really care to.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

"...Saddam Hussein and his punk sons were just unlucky enough to draw the Wonka ticket in the Asshole lottery."
-Dennis Miller


----------

